# Cat behavior during litter box cleaning



## facedancer (May 21, 2004)

I have flushable litter, so when I clean his litterbox, I usually take it to the bathroom and flush. Every time I do this (once or twice a day), my cat watches me like hawk and lies down near me (as I'm cleaning) belly up and strechted out on the floor, and wiggles on his back. He does this through the entire cleaning process, and is the ONLY time he allows me to rub his tummy. Usually he protests with his paws, but at that time its all-you-can-rub-tummy time!

Also, when there is tension in the room, like someone screaming, not necesserily at him, he would lie down belly up on the floor and allows a tummy rub. Well that usually stops the screaming  .

Could he be feeling guilty or something that I have to clean his stuff?
Do your cats do this?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

No, no guilt involved. It's just a cat thing to be very possessive and concerned about their litterbox. I suppose it goes back to a survival instinct when the cat was diligent about covering its waste to avoid leaving any clues around for a predator to find. Purrrrrfectly normal!!


----------



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

Denzel watches me like a hawk when I clean out his litterbox.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

The kitties gather around while I'm cleaning theirs, and Mimi always makes a point of peeing in it as soon as I'm done. Thanks, kitten. :roll:


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

mine are always trying to get in when I'm cleaning them


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I generally have close supervision when I clean Velvet's box. Maybe she is making sure I do it right. :roll: :wink:


----------



## facedancer (May 21, 2004)

Oh he makes a point of doing number 1 and 2 right after I clean it too. It is just weird that he allows the tummy rub, thats all. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## naifwaif (Jul 28, 2005)

Maybe he's trying to distract you from cleaning it?

With one litterbox, I wondered how I could get a stool sample for the vet, and know which cat it was from. Well all I had to do was clean the litterbox, because Sam immediately goes in and poops as soon as I do.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

my cats watch me like a hawk also when I clean their litterbox. Sometimes they go in there and do their business WHILE I am trying to clean it. :roll: 
As soon as I am done, it is a contest between the two of them..who can pee and/or poop first in the brand new litter?!?!


----------



## Cat Fancier (Aug 4, 2004)

I have 2 cats but only the male is possessive about the litterbox and supervises as i'm scooping or cleaning it.

My female cat shows no interest.


----------

